
Show HN: ajl, a simple compile to C++ language - ajusa
https://github.com/Ajusa/ajl
======
ajusa
Syntax is inspired by Python, Nim, and probably other languages I have used.
Still a little WIP, but enough is there. Let me know if you run into any bugs!

~~~
sandeepmail
Cool ...

